# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Trải nghiệm trục Z máy phay sử dụng kết hợp Dây đai- Hộp số

## iamnot.romeo

Đầu tiên em xin chào mấy anh em diễn đàn. Lâu lắm rồi em không còn đi bãi phục vụ anh em nữa nên cũng ít post bài, cũng nhớ nghề nhiều lắm mà nay ko còn thời gian chạy tới lui phục vụ ae nữa  :Big Grin: 

Nhớ anh em nên em làm cái clip vui vui phục vụ ae giải trí, thông tin trong clip em thấy bổ ít, ích khi ae có cơ hội trải nghiệm.

Chuyện là em có nhận lên điện con máy makino SNC64, hành trình 650x400, máy công nghiệp xác hạng nặng 4,5 ton. Kiểu máy cũng lạ, thiết kế y chang con bàn nâng máy phay cơ. Khi nhận máy về thì cũng tra thông tin máy. Makino SNC là dòng chuyên chạy than điện cực dùng trong máy bắn điện, spindle BT40 tốc độ cao 15000 rpm. Sau một hồi loay hoay thì thấy trục Z ác quá, kéo dây đai 8M, không hề có đối trọng, trục Z nặng 700kg, visme bước 10mm. Căng quá nhưng cứ làm thôi.

Trước khi làm: chưa có kinh nghiệm về sử dụng dây đai trong máy cnc có khối lượng khủng như vậy nên hết sức hoang mang, ko tin tưởng trục Z nặng vậy mà kéo dây đai nỗi, em nghĩ đây cũng là suy nghĩ chung, cái Z 700kg nó khủng khiếp lắm.

Lần thứ 1: Đối trọng cơ khí 200 kg, pully tỷ lệ 1-1 kéo trực tiếp con servo pana 2.5kw, 3000vong/phut, 8.6Nm. 
Kết quả: servo báo lổi quá tải ngay lúc auto turning, servo ko đáp ứng nỗi tải, turning tay chạy jog cũng báo quá tải nếu chạy trên F200.
Rút kinh nghiệm: tính tải ngay từ đầu để chọn motor phù hợp. Với hệ thống này (visme bước 10, tải 500kg thẳng đứng) thì cần servo có moment 10Nm (hiệu suât chuyển đổi 80%) mới vừa cân bằng tải. Để chạy tạm được thì em x2 x3 lên, tức 20-30Nm. Servo 2-3kw tua 1000 vong/phut là phù hợp để kéo trực tiếp.

Lần thứ 2: Đối trọng cơ khí 200 kg, pully tỷ lệ 1-1, hộp số IMT non backlash tỉ lệ 1-9, servo pana 2.5kw, 3000vong/phut, 8.6Nm.
Kết quả: hệ thống chạy tốt ở tốc độ F1500, tức visme quay 150vong/phut, servo quay 1350 vong/phut. Còn có thể lên được nếu muốn, nhưng nó chạy khiếp quá em để ở mức này. Về độ chính xác, dây đai 8M bảng 40mm và hộp số IMT làm em khá bất ngờ, chỉ cần căng đúng lực thì độ nhúng của dây đai là bé hơn 0.01mm hành trình với visme bước 10mm, tải thẳng đứng 500kg. Chạy jog 0.01 thì chạy jog nào nhích đồng hồ jog đó. Độ chính xác lặp lại vị trí ở F500, F1000 là 0.01mm, F1500 là 0.02-0.03mm.

Video em test độ lặp lại của trục Z:



Chúc mọi người vui vẻ. Cám ơn a Phúc gacon và a Hiếu blacksky đã giúp, tư vấn rất nhiều kiến thức bổ ích.

----------

CQV, haignition, motogia, Nam CNC, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## hung1706

Theo kinh nghiệm của em thì đừng chơi kéo Z qua hộp số vì thời gian làm hao mòn nhanh lắm, ghê lắm. Nhan sắc còn tàn phai nói chi hộp số kaka.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@hung1706: khách mua bộ điện này từ trước khi mua cái khung máy nên cũng ko có nhiều lựa chọn. Có giải pháp khác là nâng tỉ lệ pully dây đai 8M từ 1-1 sang tỉ lệ khác lớn hơn cỡ 1-5 , nhưng muốn tháo pully bên cốt visme thì phải rã toàn bộ phần trước của máy, tháo cây visme ra mới tháo pully, vì không còn khoản trống. Có mình ên nên không làm nỗi.
Biết hộp số là phải có hao mòn nên cũng ráng tìm cái size to nhất có thể tìm, hư cái này thì lại thay cái khác vào, hộp số đâu khó tìm, giá cũng phải chăng. Khách đem máy về cố định vị trí sẽ máng thêm trăm kg đối trọng nữa để giảm tải cho hộp số.

Hưng dùng hộp số kéo trục Z như thế nào hả Hưng???

----------


## CKD

Mới đọc chưa hình dung được kết cấu.
Đọc đến cuối mới hiểu được phần nào.

Ý kiến cá nhân thế này.
1. Cố gắng truyền trực tiếp, bí quá mới chơi dây đay, bí hơn nữa mới chơi gear box. Máy là cần sự ổn định vận hành hơn cả, kết cấu và hệ thống truyền càng đơn giản thì càng giảm thiểu rủi ro khi vận hành. Khi đang sản xuất mà máy nằm một chổ thì thiệt hại còn nhiều hơn giá con step hay servo phù hợp.
2. Nếu buộc phải dẫn động gián tiếp thì đề xuất bộ truyền đay. Vừa êm, rẻ, đơn giản, dể bảo trì sửa chữa thay thế. Trừ khi môi trường làm việc không phù hợp với dây đay. Lưu ý là bộ truyền dây đay có tốc độ giới hạn. Nên tìm hiểu khái niệm này để hạn chế rủi ro và tăng độ chính xác khi vận hành.
3. Gear box thì hầu hếu các thông số làm việc đều có từ thông tin của hãng. Nên lưu ý công suất truyền, moment cực đại, moment làm việc, tốc độ làm việc để đảm bảo độ bền khi sử dụng. Vì ứng với mỗi điều kiện làm việc khác nhau, gear box sẽ được thiết kế khác nhau.

Và trên hết, muốn làm tốt các lựa chọn trên thì đều phải ước lượng và tính toán tải.
Nên thực hiện việc ước lượng và tính toán công suất theo tốc độ và tải làm việc.
- Nếu không có được thông số cần thiết thì cứ ước lượng gần đúng. Như khối lượng, lực phản khánh, tốc độ làm việc tối đa v.c...
- Công thức để tính thì đầy, thường thấy trong các manual vít me hoặc servo. Có đủ các ví dụ cho mô hình dẫn động. Cứ dựa vào đó, thay đổi dữ liệu theo nhu cầu của mình rồi tính lại là ra kết quả.
- Do quá trình di chuyển là có gia tốc, nên nó có 2 mức công suất khác nhau. Thường thì khi đảo chiều cần mức công suất cao hơn nhiều lần lúc chạy CV. Do đó nếu bí quá thì cho Acc nó thấp xuống thì sẽ giảm được công suất nhiều.

----------

huyquynhbk, motogia

----------

